# Media bags for Eheim 2217



## frozennorth (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm ordering an Eheim 2217 as a second filter. Since it doesn't have any trays I would like to use bags for the bio media to make maintenance easier. What size of media bag should I look for?

Thank You


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm in the same shape. A major pain with the Ehiem is keeping the media parted. :x Using the barrels and the rock stuff, I want a bag to put one or the other into. Finding none that fit the round space so that bypass is minimum, I'm having the wife sew one up in a round shape. Nylon net seems to be the way I'm going. Very cheap and lasts a long time.


----------



## frozennorth (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm not too concerned about the bag being round. I think a square or rectangle ones should work too since the bag itself doesn't really take up any room. It just has to be big enough to fit the round shape. Just wondering about the size I should look for.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I just pack mine full of poly-fill from walmart. Its like 3 bucks a bag and will last for ever.

Jeremy


----------



## frozennorth (Dec 16, 2008)

The filter comes with media included so I want to use it. I do have polyfill also and use it if there is space left.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Pretty cheap, available at HD/Lowes.. 
or
Knee high womans hose
or 
Fiberglass window screen, cut to size.. 
or 
For hardcore DIYers, you could cut plastic discs for media separators and silicone any of the above to them. 
or 
Be on the look-out for a container that would give a good, snug fit into the canister, then mod it for your trays...
Pay no attention to the looks you will get when you grab stuff off of the shelves, throw your measuring tape on them, and either grin or shake your head in despair.


----------



## frozennorth (Dec 16, 2008)

I found out that some laundry bags work great too. I'm looking for something that contains the media and I can just lift the whole bag out and swish it in tank water (not in the tank though  ). I'm sure I'll find something.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_searchItem.aspx?idcategory=FIFMFB


----------

